# UNBELIEVABLE THIEVERY



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Demos will have to come up with some big ones on the Romney family if they top this!!
So what else is new????? Read this it was checked out!!!
UNBELIEVABLE THIEVERY
Obama Daughters are Michelle's 'Senior Staffers'
Michelle was caught cheating on her expense report. What a show of arrogance!
...See More

*Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Detailing the Cost to Taxpayers for Michelle Obama's Family Trip to*
www.judicialwatch.org
The professed purpose of Michelle Obama's trip to South Africa and Botswana was to encourage young people living in the two growing democracies to become involved in national affairs; and during her scheduled stops in Pretoria and Cape Town, South Africa and in Gaborone, the capital of Botswana, the...

http://www.judicialwatch.org/press-...s-for-michelle-obama-s-family-trip-to-africa/


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> Documents were only provided after Judicial Watch filed suit:
> 
> According to U.S. Department of Defense's published hourly rates for the C-32A aircraft used for the trip, Judicial Watch calculated the total cost to American taxpayers was $424,142 for use of the aircraft (34.8 flight hours x $12,188 per hour). (The C-32 is a specially configured military version of the Boeing 757.) Other expenses - meals (off the plane), transportation, security, various services, etc. - have yet to be disclosed.
> The passenger manifests confirm the presence of Obama's daughter's, Malia and Sasha on the trip. The two girls are listed as "Senior Staff." The manifests also list Mrs. Obama's mother, Marian Robinson, and niece and nephew, Leslie and Avery Robinson, as well Mrs. Obama's makeup and hairstylist (Carl Ray and Johnny Wright).
> The expense records also show $928.44 was spent for "bulk food" purchases on flight. Overall, during the trip, 192 meals were served for the 21 passengers on board.


There's the transparency he promised. It would be such a shame if his IRS agents turned against them.

I sincerely hope that her extended family, makeup artist and hairdresser had a nice time.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Doesn't matter, this will be ignored by the press, just like every other misstep the Obamas have taken in the last 4 years.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Completely Shameless, and that's just the family. He has ruined our economy and placed our National Security in jeopardy. But keep drinking the Kool Aide DEMOS.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Yall are just racist.

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/michelle-obama-we-are-midst-huge-recovery


----------

